# Green Stoves



## CathalM (4 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of fitting an insert stove into their open fire place? Basically it sits into the fireplace and you can burn coal, briquettes, wood as you would with an open fire, however the insert is sealed around the fireplace. Internally its quite small and therefore you burn less fuel but its supposed to provide better heat.

The stove I had in mind is the 5kw insert stove and are supplied by Green Stoves, Naas Rd, Dublin
greenstoves.ie

Would this be a good solution to improving the heating in this room or would installing a free standing stove be more beneficial?


----------



## bullworth (5 Mar 2010)

I couldn't find anything about the prices on the website anywhere.


----------



## tedolla (23 Nov 2010)

*Did you buy a Greenstove?*

just wondering did you buy a greenstove in the end ?, if so is it any good as i am thinking of buying one myself shortly

Thanks


----------



## Vinnie_cork (23 Nov 2010)

http://www.borustoves.ie/ Irish made and their insert stove An Croi Beag http://www.irelandstoves.com/BoruStovesBrochure[1].pdf is great, 84.3% efficient so is great for your secondary heat source when having a BER carried out. An open fire is only 30% efficient.  

They have distributors throughout the country. I use prestige fireplaces here in cork for work when we install them. The can be fit DIY or via distributor.

The great thing is the Irish made, and I have found them to be cheaper than their foreign less efficient competitors. I think they look nice too.


----------

